# أريد مخططات فلل (راقية جدااا) بتصميم قصور..أرجووووكم



## عتاب فلسطين (2 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,​أخواني واخواتي :80:
أريد مخططات فلل راقية جداااا بتصميم قصور ( اتوكاد او رابط لاي موقع او أي شيء يخص الموضوع) ...أرجو المسااااااااااعدة :11: فأنا أريدهم بشكل عاجل
من عنده / عندها نماذج لفلل راقية أرجو ارفاقها في الموضوع
جزاكم الله كل خير 
أتمنى لكم التوفييييييييق 
:84:​


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (3 مايو 2009)

26 مشاهدة للموضوع وما أحد عنده 
أرجوكم ارفقولي فلل راااااقية وليست فلل عادية
:11::11::11::11:​


----------



## سالم الصقور (16 ديسمبر 2009)

هااااااااااااااااي والسلام


----------



## الوليدالأول (18 مارس 2010)

سبحان الله


----------



## ابراهيم ابوانس (18 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## nermeen (13 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
مهندسةعتاب انا مش قادرةاردعليكى فى الرسائل الخاصة لان عدد مشاركاتى لا تتعدى 50 مشاركة
بس هو الموضوع باختصار انى فتحت مكتب هندسى فى مصر وبطلب المساعدة فى زيادة معرفتى بالعملاء فى الدول العربية للتعامل فى الشغل. ومكتبى اسمة new vision ودة موقع المكتب بتاعى
www.newvisionconsultant.com


----------



## c_eng_ahmed (2 مارس 2015)

ده وجهات قصر


----------



## c_eng_ahmed (2 مارس 2015)

ودى المساقط
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QWUZGQjxce/A200_FLOOR_PLANS.html


----------



## shams alafag (16 مارس 2015)

مشكووور


----------

